# Sig 226 Holster Question



## Danny (May 25, 2011)

Does anyone here have any experience with the Comp-Tac _Gladiator_ kydex/leather holster for a Sig 226? Does the leather backing create any unfavorable issues?


----------



## alistair (Feb 21, 2015)

Gear Review: Comp-Tac Minotaur Gladiator - The Truth About Guns


----------



## Danny (May 25, 2011)

Decided to go with an Alien Gear, Cloak, MOD 2. Got a shell for both my Sig 226 & 1911. Really nice! It's my first kydex style holster, and so far I'm very impressed with the quality.


----------

